# hiya



## emgee (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been writing poetry sporadically for the last eight years.  I've recently started a writing course to try my hand in other venues.  I expect to post mostly poetry here, if I fit in.  

mg


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 22, 2009)

Well hi there, Ems! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nickie (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello to you, Emgee, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## emgee (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Nickie and Blackthorn for your kind welcomes.


----------



## Strotha (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome. A fruit basket should be arriving at your door tomorrow.


----------



## emgee (Apr 22, 2009)

lol  Thank you Strotha.  Cherries and blackberries I hope.  

mg


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey MG! I figured that was just a spelling of the nickname. Not a fan of poetry myself, but I'd love to read some of your work.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## terrib (Apr 22, 2009)

glad to have you, em


----------



## emgee (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Dark Dyer, thanks for the welcome.  I hope out paths cross.  I am an avid reader, to maybe I'll delve into the other forums.

Thanks terrib.  It seems like a great place so far.

mg


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, hope our paths cross often too.


----------

